# F Surf Cup Sports



## justneededaname (Dec 4, 2021)

For $12 a day for parking I shouldn’t have to sit on Villa De La Valle for 30 minutes and counting to try to get in.


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> For $12 a day for parking I shouldn’t have to sit on Villa De La Valle for 30 minutes and counting to try to get in.


My dd was on my ass at last Cup because of Villa De La Valle, not to mention the 5 frwy south traffic jam and accidents.  We left 2 hours early to eat and we had to eat in the car trying to get in because of the traffic.  Neighbors above hate you and sneer as they drive by flipping you the bird.  It take 7 hours to play one game.  BTW,I got her 5 minutes early and in good graces with coach.  Most top level coaches do not believe in excuses and if your late, you didnt plan properly and its on you.  Add the fact the kid is not signed ((at the time)), well more stress on poor child.  This is crazy!!!


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Dec 4, 2021)

in past years I've seen many a child running down the street, passed the stopped cars,  in slides to get to their game.


----------



## Goforgoal (Dec 4, 2021)

Nothing they can do about it, unless they can somehow find a way to open the entrance off El Camino Real for tournaments. If it were possible I think they would have by now. As it stands there's one, slow, rocky lane in and a slightly less slow lane out.


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2021)

As part of the agreement that gave Surf Cup Sports the lease on the property 5 or so years ago, they were supposed to improve the parking access and impact on local traffic.  Have they not done that?


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

espola said:


> As part of the agreement that gave Surf Cup Sports the lease on the property 5 or so years ago, they were supposed to improve the parking access and impact on local traffic.  Have they not done that?


I was promised that if we came to the club the lights would be there by the time we got there.  That was 5 years ago too.  Well, the lights never came and I had to pull my kid out of school 4 days a week early to be in good standing with the GDA and reach her goal, U14 National Team.  My wife took her and I picked her up.  I got permission for my dd to do one of the practices from her back yard so it was only three days a week. The poor thing never missed and always gave it her all.  On top of that, they were monitored with some GPS device to call them out in front of their peers for not running long enough in the game.  My dd is not a long distance runner so she had high miles one game and low miles next game, depending on the freaking matchup that day.  #10 Natty was nice for the club and all the cars they charge $12 for is nice too.  My dd is super grateful to have a part in all the success   I think the Doc was told to just tell me that the Lights will be turned on for night practices so no missing school, which was my wife's #1 objection.  I had two big OBJECTIONS before we signed our life away to the family and the bosses.  The other two objections that were handled by the liar was just as sinister.  Lying to a 13 year old to get her goals is shameful, MOO!!!!


----------



## oh canada (Dec 4, 2021)

the fields down there are sh**ty too. Lots of bumps on the middle of the pitch and they're always small. I much prefer Oceanside even with its fresh manure smells. (the closer drive always helps too)


----------



## justneededaname (Dec 4, 2021)

oh canada said:


> the fields down there are sh**ty too. Lots of bumps on the middle of the pitch and they're always small. I much prefer Oceanside even with its fresh manure smells. (the closer drive always helps too)


These fields used to be the pride of Southern California, now they are crap.


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2021)

oh canada said:


> the fields down there are sh**ty too. Lots of bumps on the middle of the pitch and they're always small. I much prefer Oceanside even with its fresh manure smells. (the closer drive always helps too)


It's not manure, it's landscaping debris compost.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 4, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> For $12 a day for parking I shouldn’t have to sit on Villa De La Valle for 30 minutes and counting to try to get in.


Wow! It is that bad this weekend? The Surf Cup olders were easy. I never waiting at all no matter the time or day I arrived. Same with the ECNL showcase there a couple weeks prior.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 4, 2021)

oh canada said:


> the fields down there are sh**ty too. Lots of bumps on the middle of the pitch and they're always small. I much prefer Oceanside even with its fresh manure smells. (the closer drive always helps too)


They weren't good in general for the ECNL Showcase. Makes me wish we would have just had it at Reach 11 - even with the added travel.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 4, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> These fields used to be the pride of Southern California, now they are crap.


Surf Cup used to be "The Best of the Best". Times change.


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Wow! It is that bad this weekend? The Surf Cup olders were easy. I never waiting at all no matter the time or day I arrived. Same with the ECNL showcase there a couple weeks prior.


Did you fly in with a Helicopter or 7am?


----------



## GT45 (Dec 4, 2021)

crush said:


> Did you fly in with a Helicopter or 7am?


I came and went multiple times a day. I never had to wait in line. Would pull up behind one car at most, and pay and drive in.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Dec 4, 2021)

For the older age groups last week, the boys played in Oceanside and the girls played in Del Mar.  Games were also spread out over 3 days.

For the youngers, I believe all games are being played in Del Mar over 2 days.  Expect another bad day of traffic tomorrow.


----------



## Yousername (Dec 4, 2021)

For $12 per car, not just tournaments, but also league games that are there, why are the roads not even paved?? Wonder where all this parking money is going?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 6, 2021)

Yousername said:


> For $12 per car, not just tournaments, but also league games that are there, why are the roads not even paved?? Wonder where all this parking money is going?


I don't believe they are allowed to pave the roads.  I seem to remember there being some type of restriction and I believe it has to do with rainwater runoff.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2021)

Yousername said:


> For $12 per car, not just tournaments, but also league games that are there, why are the roads not even paved?? Wonder where all this parking money is going?


$12 per car, per day  + $20 for a car wash on Monday.  (Every weekend during the fall for Discovery)


----------



## Venantsyo (Dec 6, 2021)

I guess one of the privileges of having games at 7.45am both days is not having to be in line for parking, then…


----------



## Yousername (Dec 6, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I don't believe they are allowed to pave the roads.  I seem to remember there being some type of restriction and I believe it has to do with rainwater runoff.


Then, where does the parking money go? They have no real bathrooms, no actual buildings, fields are crappy and patchy, and no paved surfaces. At least Silverlakes have some actual bathrooms and a restaurant.


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2021)

Yousername said:


> Then, where does the parking money go? They have no real bathrooms, no actual buildings, fields are crappy and patchy, and no paved surfaces. At least Silverlakes have some actual bathrooms and a restaurant.


The environmental constraints laid on as part of their lease agreement are pretty thorough.  No permanent structures are allowed, and they even had to remove some of the stuff left over from the polo club's days there.


----------



## Goforgoal (Dec 6, 2021)

Yousername said:


> Then, where does the parking money go?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Dec 6, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> Nothing they can do about it, unless they can somehow find a way to open the entrance off El Camino Real for tournaments. If it were possible I think they would have by now. As it stands there's one, slow, rocky lane in and a slightly less slow lane out.


Ummm... Just hire more parking money takers to walk up and down the traffic jam and collect, like they do at In-N-Out. 

Seems like an easy way to solve the congestion.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 6, 2021)

Yousername said:


> At least Silverlakes have some actual bathrooms and a restaurant/BAR


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Dec 6, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Fixed it for you.


Agree x1 million Polo Fields needs a Bar.

Kick the craziness up a notch.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 6, 2021)

timbuck said:


> $12 per car, per day  + $20 for a car wash on Monday.  (Every weekend during the fall for Discovery)


Galway in July was a Wash, wax, and interior detail.  Still finding dust.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 7, 2021)

Yousername said:


> Then, where does the parking money go? They have no real bathrooms, no actual buildings, fields are crappy and patchy, and no paved surfaces. At least Silverlakes have some actual bathrooms and a restaurant.


Facility lease payments, operating costs, they redid the irrigation to use well water as the water they had been using had too much salt and was burning the fields, believe it or not, lot/road improvements, and I assume a healthy amount of return for the investors.  

Throw in 18+months of reduced revenue due to COVID and I think you have your answer.  You might not like it, but that is what I believe the reality is.


----------

